# Trouble getting started...



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm all cabled up and attempting the soundcard calibration (Tascam 144), but can't get any further than "the 1kHz tone is now playing."

The REW input mixer/volume controls are not enabled, and the *soundcard input and output level pods have no effect when trying to adjust the input levels.*

Soundcard connections: Line out Right to Line/Guitar in Right (loopback)


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

What operating system and version are you using and what is the soundcard connection to the computer?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

brucek said:


> What operating system and version are you using and what is the soundcard connection to the computer?
> 
> brucek


I am using Windows XP Professional, version 2002, SP 2. The soundcard is connected via USB.
The soundcard (Tascam 144) is running driver version 1.11 and firmware version 1.11.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I just now discovered that the "Monitor Mix" control had to be set all the way clockwise to "Computer" on the Tascam, and the "Control output mixer/volume" had to be selected in the REW settings window, which now enables me to match the input level to the -12 dBFS output level.

Not sure though why these settings were necessary.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Does this look realistic for a soundcard cal ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You do not want monitor or mixer functions turned on. It may appear that things work when they are on, but they simply loop the output to the input internally.

Does REW recognize the soundcard in the Settings page for Input and Output Device?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

brucek said:


> You do not want monitor or mixer functions turned on. It may appear that things work when they are on, but they simply loop the output to the input internally.
> 
> Does REW recognize the soundcard in the Settings page for Input and Output Device?
> 
> brucek



It's not clear how to be sure the monitor/mixer functions are off. The Tascam has a control knob that is "Input" when all the way counterclockwise, and "computer" when all the way clockwise. It only seems to let me adjust the input level in REW when it's set to "computer."

And yes, REW does recognize the soundcard on the settings page.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Can I see the REW settings page with it set the way you're using it.

(To capture a specific screen on the desktop, click the cursor in that screen and press Alt + PrtScr).

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Settings window:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

It actually looks fine. I looked at your manual and agree the MON MIX has to be CW over to the Computer to avoid any of the input being looped.

REW is not being allowed to control the input volume, but that's fine, you should be able to control it with the tascam application or go directly to the Windows Mixer (Recording). Be sure that line-in is deselected (muted) in the Windows Playback Mixer and selected in the Recording Mixer.

Any way you can show me the Windows Playback and Record mixers (double click speaker icon in systems tray and select record or playback in properties)

brucek


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Line out Right to Line/Guitar in Right (loopback)


I trust you're using and RCA to 1/4" TS phone plug here, with the switch in the Guitar position?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

brucek said:


> I trust you're using and RCA to 1/4" TS phone plug here, with the switch in the Guitar position?
> 
> brucek


No, actually I've had the switch in the Mic/Line position. But I'll switch it to the Guitar position.

Not sure what you mean by "system tray", but here are my Windows audio settings...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Not sure what you mean by "system tray", but here are my Windows audio settings...


You got there by another route, but the little speaker icon in the bottom right hand of the desktop (where the time is) is the system tray. 

Anyway, you're showing the Playback Mixer. Click the Options button there and then select Properties, and you can select the Playback or the Recording mixer, plus you can select the volume controls you want to be visible.

Here's a pic of my Record and Playback mixer and the correct settings......

PLAYBACK MIXER








RECORDING MIXER








See the line-in is Muted in playback.

Check that it's OK. Also see in the record mixer where you can control the volume input for line-in.

You didn't answer if you were using a RCA to 1/4" TS phone plug (not a TRS, but a TS).

But anyway, the feedback in your calibration file would likely have been caused by not having the switch in the high impedance unbalanced guitar switch position (or the cable being wrong).

Check that and try again.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, I am using an RCA to 1/4" TS phone plug. 

On my volume control panels (Windows mixer), I don't have the choices of "line-in" and "wave" like you do for the playback mixer. I only have those parameters shown in the mixer pics I sent (previous post).

Also notice that in my recording mixer, I have no parameter selections at all. Notice that my volume button under Sound Recording is grayed out.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, so you appear to have no software line-in control, but are you able to control the input level with the physical line-in control dial on the 144 itself?

Have you re-tried the soundcard cal routine with the switch position set to guitar?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, I am able to control the input level with the Tascam dials.

Below is the soundcard cal results I get now with the input in the guitar position. Looks very similar to what I got before, except shifted in frequency. Does it look right ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

No, see the oscillations throughthe waveform. It appears as if you have some 'effects' turned on in the application software. 

Search through all the settings for the card and be sure everything is shut off except for simple stereo.

I looked through the specs on the card in the manual and I see that the mic/line-guitar switch would actually be fine in the mic/line position (as it offers 10Kohm input impedance). I thought it may be a low impedance input and it is not - so you can go back to the mic/line position.

I can see nothing you are doing wrong except that you must have an effect turned on somewhere.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I've looked everywhere I know to look, and don't see any kind of effects even available for this soundcard. 

The Tascam control panel allows settings for high, low and normal latency, it will let you set the Sample clock source to either automatic or internal, and you can set the digital output format to S/PDIF or AES/EBU.

There are no effects settings in the Windows Sounds and Audio Devices either.

I even tried taking the measurement after switching the soundcard to Mono, but it made no difference.

Can you suggest any places other than where I've looked, that might have effects settings ?

I noticed another poster, *intelonetwo*, was seeing the same kind of oscillation plot on his 6/6/08 post, but didn't really see what he did to correct it, other than pulling all cable connections out of the left channel.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can you suggest any places other than where I've looked, that might have effects settings ?


I looked through the manual and don't see anything, so I can only suggest to try and get a cleaner calibrate file response by adjusting the sweep and input level. Usually the soundcard cal routine will work best when the sweep level is between -dB and -9dB (you're using -12dB). Then play with the input level a bit and test each change and observe the graph results. You're simply trying to stop that loop from osciallating. Below is an example of basically what you're looking for.

If you're successful, then save the file. To test if it works, then before removing the loopback, run a test measurement and you should get a perfectly flat response (because you're measuring a cable and the soundcard.cal file should compensate for the soundcards response anomolies).









brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

brucek,
I found out what the "oscillations" are during my soundcard calibration attempts...

I monitored the 1kHz tone through headphones and heard a steady stream of dropouts...most are of short duration (a few milliseconds), but some are as long as one second. Next I tried taking a measurement, monitoring the 256k log sweep through headphones, and found a one-to-one correlation between the dropouts and the oscillation events seen on the resulting Filter Adjust plot.

I tried disabling all OS services (except Windows audio) using *msconfig*, but I still got the same quantity of dropouts. I also tried the whole cal/measurement procedure again through the soundcard's left channel, but saw the same dropout problem again.

I'm sure I could correct this problem if I could find a way to eliminate these dropouts during the 1kHz test tone.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I'm sure I could correct this problem if I could find a way to eliminate these dropouts during the 1kHz test tone.


Yeah, I agree. Is your PC an older model that maybe can't keep its attention to the USB port? 

I see in your manual they talk about performance:

_Do not run other applications. You will probably use your computer for applications other than audio, but we recommend that you avoid running other applications at the same time you are running audio programs. Processing digital audio places a considerable load on your computer.
This means that if you are running other applications (especially graphics or Internet tools) at the same time as your audio application, the processing may not happen fast enough.
Certain devices such as network cards or WinModems can cause conflicts with USB processing. If you experience such a conflict, you can use the Device Manager to temporarily disable the offending device.
If your computer has an IDE hard disk, enabling Direct Memory Addressing (DMA) will improve performance. In Windows XP, this is enabled by default._.

I have no problem on my laptop with VISTA and a USB external soundcard and REW. It doesn't seem that it is a very common problem, or others would have complained of this. Something must be running in the background. Hopefully you can track down the culprit.

I'm going to move this thread to the REW forum section to perhaps get more play... 

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I think I found the problem.

By trial and error mostly, I set the latency of the Tascam soundcard to the highest setting. The clicks/dropouts don't stop completely, but they're now down to about one every twenty seconds or so. Anyway, good enough to finally get a 'clean' soundcard cal measurement...I think !











The laptop I'm using is not all that old - 3 years - I think it should be fine for this application, especially now that I've turned off all unnecessary background applications.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep, that looks really good......... save it, and take a measure of the loopback cable with that soundcard cal file loaded (be sure to not have the SPL meter cal file loaded yet). 

The result should be a flat line. Now that you'll be measuring, you'll use vertical scale of 45dB-105dB....

Then remove the loopback and hook up the SPL meter and receiver for real measuring...

:T

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

brucek said:


> Yep, that looks really good......... save it, and take a measure of the loopback cable with that soundcard cal file loaded (be sure to not have the SPL meter cal file loaded yet).
> 
> The result should be a flat line. Now that you'll be measuring, you'll use vertical scale of 45dB-105dB....
> 
> ...


Here it is...









Can you help me understand the difference between the flat line at 110.1dB and the corrected and target curves down at 75dB ?


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

brucek said:


> Yep, that looks really good......... save it, and take a measure of the loopback cable with that soundcard cal file loaded (be sure to not have the SPL meter cal file loaded yet).
> 
> The result should be a flat line. Now that you'll be measuring, you'll use vertical scale of 45dB-105dB....
> 
> ...


Thats what I did to resolve the problem. That and copy the setting from your soundcard cal post. I haven't got back around to remeasuring with Audyessy engaged, maybe this weekend. Excited to see what the results will be. 

At any rate, tickertape, now that your setup, and ready to go, what is your goal? What are you trying to achieve by using REW, and BFD.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can you help me understand the difference between the flat line at 110.1dB and the corrected and target curves down at 75dB ?


The flat line at 110db is excellent and tells you that you have a calibrated signal. The only "mistake" you made was to not run the Calibrate SPL routine when you measured the cable and set it to 75dB. This aligns REW's SPL meter with the real world normally, but when running the loopback measure simply tells REW that the level is 75dB and to place it on the graph at 75dB..... no big deal, it doesn't matter that REW placed it at 110dB (it had no reference as to where it should place it). The important thing is that it is flat, which is what you would expect a cable to measure from 0Hz to 20KHz if you had a perfect soundcard (which you now have with the cal file in place).

Anyway, as I said before...you now will set your vertical scale to 45dB-105dB for all future measurements.

The target curve is what you want your sub only measure to track to, as long as you match the crossover frequency in REW to your receivers crossover frequency. It's a guide, that REW will use to evaluate the response of a sub and recommend filters for an equalizer.

When you are ready to measure, start with the mains in your system shut off and your receiver in stereo mode and the crossover set, so you will only have the sub playing.
Use a horizontal scale of 15hz-200hz for REW.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

intelonetwo said:


> At any rate, tickertape, now that your setup, and ready to go, what is your goal? What are you trying to achieve by using REW, and BFD.


I still haven't figured out what BFD is, but I ultimately plan on calibrating my home studio, and my home theater. And since I have an on-location mobil studio, I'll probably calibrate and do some limited room treatment to various performance venues now and then.

What is BFD ? ...lots of acronyms out there ! ...reminds me of the military.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

It's an inexpensive parametric equalizer that a lot of people here use to equalize their subwoofers.

REW will recommend filters to enter directly into a BFD. In fact you can connect a midi /USB cable from your PC and download the REW recommended filters into the BFD (or you can enter them by hand).

BFD stands for Behringer Feedback Destroyer. No-one uses the feedback destroyer function of the BFD (which eliminates microphone feedback on a stage for musicians), but we use the two channels of 12 parametric filters that happen to also be a feature of this unit.

REW will create suggested filters for several equalizer types besides the BFD. The filters are what that target line is all about that you questioned....

We have a BFD Guide to get you started...

Not everyone requires an equalizer, as speaker placement and treatment are the first order, but if you have a large resonant peak at sub frequencies, it's hard to beat a cheap BFD. 

First you have to take measurements of your sub from the listening position......... that's what the goal of this journey is all about.......

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Brucek,
Thanks for that explanation (about BFD).

Everything seems to be working correctly now, thanks to all your help.

Now, is there anything I should know about transitioning from SPL measurements to measuring with a reference microphone ? (I do have a calibration file for the microphone) The "Making Measurements" section of the help file seems to discuss taking measurements only with the SPL meter.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Now, is there anything I should know about transitioning from SPL measurements to measuring with a reference microphone ? (I do have a calibration file for the microphone) The "Making Measurements" section of the help file seems to discuss taking measurements only with the SPL meter.


Yeah, you'll still require the SPL meter for a one time hand held refernce during the Check Levels routine, when you use a microphone.

Here's the deal...

You connect the microphone (and its preamp, or connected directly to a mic input of soundcard with built-in preamp). Then you connect the line-out to your receiver (always in stereo mode with all soundfields and effects off) and the crossover set to the normal one you use (i.e. 80Hz).

Be sure the soundcard cal and the microphone cal file is loaded into REW.

Run the Check Levels routine and set the output sweep level of REW to -12db, and then adjust your receiver volume so the level at the listening position is 75dBSPL. This where you hold the Radio Shack SPL meter near your hooked up microphone so you're able to set that 75dB level (kinda hard without it). Once that's done, put away the SPL meter.

Now set the REW line-input level until it's at ~-12dB. The levels are now setup - finish....

Then run the Calibrate SPL routine in REW and set it to 75dB (now the REW meter knows what 75dB actually is).

Now run the Measure routine.....

brucek


----------



## playitbyearmusic (May 17, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. I can't get the output to match the input. I read somewhere in this forum that REW is not compatible with the MAC that I have because the input is not supported (733MHz). Is this true? I cannot get the program to calibrate my soundcard (MOTU 828). I'm now looking for any demo software that allows me to take the measurements. Also, when they say to use an RTA, is that what the particular program is called or can I use an FFT analyzer, spectrum analyzer, oscilliscope, etc?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

playitbyearmusic, it would be best to start a new thread with your questions. 

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

brucek said:


> Be sure the soundcard cal and the microphone cal file is loaded into REW.


Not sure how to load the microphone cal file...do you load it by browsing to it from the Settings/Mic/Meter window ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Not sure how to load the microphone cal file...do you load it by browsing to it from the Settings/Mic/Meter window ?


Yep. Just download the file from our download page and store it anywhere you like in your computer and browse to it and click...... (I am assuming you're using an ECM8000. If you're using some other mic and you have the cal file for it, be sure it's in the correct format for REW).

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

tickertape said:


> I think I found the problem.
> 
> By trial and error mostly, I set the latency of the Tascam soundcard to the highest setting. The clicks/dropouts don't stop completely, but they're now down to about one every twenty seconds or so. Anyway, good enough to finally get a 'clean' soundcard cal measurement...I think !
> 
> The laptop I'm using is not all that old - 3 years - I think it should be fine for this application, especially now that I've turned off all unnecessary background applications.


You can also increase the replay and record buffer sizes in REW on the soundcard settings tab and see if that helps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

brucek said:


> Yep. Just download the file from our download page and store it anywhere you like in your computer and browse to it and click...... (I am assuming you're using an ECM8000. If you're using some other mic and you have the cal file for it, be sure it's in the correct format for REW).
> 
> brucek


I'm using a DPA 4006 as my calibration mic, and was successful loading it's .cal file.
Here is the 0 - 200 Hz room measurement I'm getting so far:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Change your vertical scale to 45dB-105dB. (use the Graph Limits Icon and enter 45dB-105B for bottom/top and enter 15Hz-200Hz for left/right. Hit Apply Settings).

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Moved the sub closer to room center, changed plot axis scaling...











Is there a way in REW to overlay multiple measurement plots ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep, use the Measured tab. You can select any or all your measurements with checkboxes.....
It's really the best way to compare plots.. 

Your response is getting quite good, although it would be nice to have a bit lower bottom end. Perhaps a new sub is in the future.................

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

brucek said:


> ... it would be nice to have a bit lower bottom end. Perhaps a new sub is in the future.................
> 
> brucek



Yes, I agree. I'm currently using a Canadian-built Mirage Omni S8 (with an 8" driver). It does have a very nice sound though, especially for a $350 speaker !

Hoping to upgrade soon to a Dynaudio BM9S (10" driver), to go with my Dynaudio BM5As.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Vista compatability ???*

REW had been working great on my XP system, but that particular laptop is noisy. So I tried moving it all over to my Vista laptop (much quiter) but can't seem to get it working after installing REW, soundcard, drivers and duplicating all XP settings.

Are there any configuration differences I should know about for Vista ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, Vista is a bit different, in that you usually have to control the levels in REW from the Vista Playback and Recording Devices screens. They are accessed by right clicking on the speaker icon in your desktop System Tray.

Read through this thread with regard to the setting of levels while using Vista Recording and Playback screens and their respective Levels tabs. Also be sure to have the Output Volume mixer (left click speaker icon in System Tray) full up. It is a proxy for Wave in Xp world.

If you don't get anywhere with that information, we'll look into it further.

I trust you loaded the Tascam Vista driver.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

brucek,
I read over your USB soundcard thread. The Tascam drivers were loaded, and they do show up in device manager.









The sound card also shows up and is selected in the Vista playback and recording screens.
As far as I know, the Tascam doesn't have any control panel settings other than the few shown on the window above. All the I/O level settings are on the unit itself.
















Here is the configuration on my settings window. 









When I try to check levels in REW, there is no meter level shown in the Peak output meter, nor is there any output from the Tascam soundcard to the speakers.
Additionally, I don't get any level setting windows in the Vista recording and playback screens like those you showed in your thread.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Try setting REW to 44.1kHz. If that doesn't help look in the REW log files (the location is shown in the About... dialog) to see if any error messages are being logged.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm assuming that the left click on the speaker icon in the System Tray has the master volume up full......

Other than that, it all sure looks correct.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

I switched the REW settings window sample rate to 44.1kHz, but it made no change...still no level.

Also checked the speaker icon in the System Tray, and the level is at max.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Setting the REW soundcard to 44.1 gives the following error message on REW startup, and the REW logs seem to indicate a java-related problem loading some dll files.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The warning message can be stopped by clearing the current cal file you have loaded, which was measurd with a 48k sample rate. that is not appropriate when running the card at 44.1k, and it is best to run the card at that rate to avoid software resampling from the card's 44.1k to 48k.

The dll message happens because Vista doesn't allow REW to write the dll into the java bin directory. The dll is only required for RS232 comms, you can ignore it.

The problem is the "timed out" message, which indicates that REW is having problems sending audio data to the card. Try setting the REW output device and input device to default.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

After setting the REW output device and input device to default, there is still no output. I generated a debug file which indicates no devices or inputs selected.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I see from your image of the settings tab the output volume and input volume both show 0.000. Check that when you right click the volume icon and select Open volume Mixer (with REW running) the volume level for REW is at 100. It may be labelled as "Java SE binary" or, if you have the REW settings tab open, "Settings". It would usually be the right-most volume slider.

Also select the Tascam speakers entry in the Windows Sound Playback tab, click Properties and see if there is a levels tab on the properties dialog, if so make sure the level is at 100. Select the Tascam Line In on the recording tab and do the same. Even devices that have no volume controls in their own drivers usually have level control from the Vista playback/recording properties entries.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Here are my settings that you addressed:











I tried it this way at both 44.1 and 48 kHz...still no output.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Any more thoughts ?

...maybe I should just go back to my noisy XP machine ? At least REW was working there.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Any more thoughts ?


Yeah, lots of thoughts about your problem, but every one I come up with, I argue myself out of it. This really is a head scratcher. I just don't get it.

There's a couple obscure things that have crossed my mind, but I can't really support the arguments.

The first is to take a look at the device manager again and look under the USB controllers and be sure you see USB Composite Device showing for where you have the soundcard plugged in and that the driver is happy.

Below you see I have two USB Composite Devices plugged into my four USB ports of the laptop. One is for a mouse and one is for my SRM soundcard. 
They both show USB Composite Device and are good to go.










The next thought is my confusion why you show REW in the Vista Volume Mixer picture you posted, instead of JAVA platform SE bin.... as John suggested it would, and indeed mine does when REW is run (as shown below). 
Is your Java up to date?










I also wondered why you don't have SPDIF set to None or OFF in this picture below. 
My card has the same sort of selection and I have to set it to OFF to get the analog to work....










Anyway, those are the only ideas I have come up with...

brucek

****************************************************************

*EDIT: I think my last 2 points are connected and deserve some investigation....*

I just looked at the Vista Volume Mixer again on my laptop (since I normally use digital SPDIF out of the soundcard) and not analog, because I use the laptop for my streaming music connection to my processor. The Vista Volume Mixer jpg I show above (where it shows JAVA platform SE bin..when you run REW) is when I have digital set to OFF and analog connected for REW. 

But look at the Vista Volume Mixer picture below when I have my soundcard set to SPDIF ON. It looks just like yours does....... possibility that may be the fault.. turn off digital SPDIF output.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

On Device Manager, I see a Tascam USB device, but not a "Composite" device like you are showing on your computer. I also have four USB ports, with one for mouse and one for the Tascam soundcard.









I am running Java jre1.6.0_06, which is version 6, update 6.

In the Tascam control panel, I have no option to turn off the digital output format. As shown below, there is only S/PDIF (which worked for me when running XP) and AES/EBU. AES/EBU doesn't work either when I try it, but it does change the Java icon on the Vista Volume Mixer to "Settings".


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

hehehe, I'm afraid I'm out of ideas............


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

OK, well, thanks for all your help.

Guess I'll just go back to the XP machine.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

By the way, I guess you tried the "Delete Settings and Shut Down" routine under the Settings pull down in REW? It clears all the settings and starts fresh?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

brucek said:


> By the way, I guess you tried the "Delete Settings and Shut Down" routine under the Settings pull down in REW? It clears all the settings and starts fresh?
> 
> brucek


I just tried Delete Settings and Shut Down," and for the first time (on the Vista system), there was -12dB level shown on the output VU meter in the Settings window. But it still did not make it out to the speakers (or headphones) attached to the Tascam.

So I created a debug file then configured everything back over to the XP system, mainly to see if it was still working. Everything does still work correctly on XP, so I created a debug file there to compare with the one created on the Vista configuration. There are differences, especially in some of the I/O settings, but nothing that hasn't been tried during troubleshooting.









The lower of the two files is the XP system (that works), and the upper is the Vista config. 

Would it help if I sent you both complete files ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Would it help if I sent you both complete files ?


Just embed the text in a post with code on / code off tags, such as I do below. 
That way John can see them too. He's far better at reading debug info...

Here's my Vista Laptop debug using USB soundcard Audio Advantage SRM.

```
SoundCard Debug Data generated by Room EQ Wizard V4.11
Dated: 27-Jun-2008 1:55:55 PM
Input Device: Line In (Audio Advantage SRM De
Input: LINE_IN (Master Volume)
Input Volume: 0.251
Output Device: Speakers (Audio Advantage SRM Device)
Output: No output selected
Output Volume: No control
Output Mute: Off
Wave Volume: No control
Wave Mute: Off

0: Primary Sound Driver, Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Playback
  Line interface SourceDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    Controls[0]: FloatControl: Master Gain with current value: 0.0 dB (range: -80.0 - 6.0206)
    Controls[1]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: False
    Controls[2]: FloatControl: Balance with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: FloatControl: Pan with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)


  Line interface Clip supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



1: Speakers (Audio Advantage SRM Device), Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Playback
  Line interface SourceDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    Controls[0]: FloatControl: Master Gain with current value: 0.0 dB (range: -80.0 - 6.0206)
    Controls[1]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: False
    Controls[2]: FloatControl: Balance with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: FloatControl: Pan with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)


  Line interface Clip supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



2: Speakers (Conexant High Definition SmartAudio 221), Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Playback
  Line interface SourceDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    Controls[0]: FloatControl: Master Gain with current value: 0.0 dB (range: -80.0 - 6.0206)
    Controls[1]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: False
    Controls[2]: FloatControl: Balance with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: FloatControl: Pan with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)


  Line interface Clip supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



3: Digital Output (Audio Advantage SRM Device), Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Playback
  Line interface SourceDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    Controls[0]: FloatControl: Master Gain with current value: 0.0 dB (range: -80.0 - 6.0206)
    Controls[1]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: False
    Controls[2]: FloatControl: Balance with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: FloatControl: Pan with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)


  Line interface Clip supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



4: SPDIF Interface (Conexant High Definition SmartAudio 221), Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Playback
  Line interface SourceDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    Controls[0]: FloatControl: Master Gain with current value: 0.0 dB (range: -80.0 - 6.0206)
    Controls[1]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: False
    Controls[2]: FloatControl: Balance with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: FloatControl: Pan with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)


  Line interface Clip supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



5: Primary Sound Capture Driver, Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Capture
  Line interface TargetDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



6: Line In (Audio Advantage SRM De, Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Capture
  Line interface TargetDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

LineUnavailableException when trying to open this line
    [no controls]



7: Microphone (Audio Advantage SRM, Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Capture
  Line interface TargetDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

LineUnavailableException when trying to open this line
    [no controls]



8: Microphone (Conexant High Defin, Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Capture
  Line interface TargetDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



9: SPDIF In (Audio Advantage SRM D, Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Capture
  Line interface TargetDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

LineUnavailableException when trying to open this line
    [no controls]



10: Java Sound Audio Engine, Sun Microsystems, 1.0, Software mixer and synthesizer
  Line interface SourceDataLine supporting 8 audio formats (max. 32 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  4: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)

    Controls[0]: FloatControl: Master Gain with current value: 0.0 dB (range: -80.0 - 13.9794)
    Controls[1]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: False
    Controls[2]: FloatControl: Pan with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: FloatControl: Sample Rate with current value: 44100.0 FPS (range: 0.0 - 48000.0)


  Line interface Clip supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of 0 to 4194304 bytes (max. 32 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  4: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)

    Controls[0]: FloatControl: Master Gain with current value: 0.0 dB (range: -80.0 - 13.9794)
    Controls[1]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: False
    Controls[2]: FloatControl: Pan with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: FloatControl: Sample Rate with current value: 44100.0 FPS (range: 0.0 - 48000.0)



11: Port Speakers (Audio Advantage SRM D, Unknown Vendor, 6.0, Port Mixer
  Port SPEAKER target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: CD Audio Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



12: Port Speakers (Conexant High Definit, Unknown Vendor, 6.0, Port Mixer
  Port SPEAKER target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: CD Audio Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



13: Port Digital Output (Audio Advantage, Unknown Vendor, 6.0, Port Mixer
  Port Master Volume target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: CD Audio Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



14: Port SPDIF Interface (Conexant High , Unknown Vendor, 6.0, Port Mixer
  Port Master Volume target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: CD Audio Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



15: Port Line In (Audio Advantage SRM De, Unknown Vendor, 6.0, Port Mixer
  Port LINE_IN source port
    Controls[0]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: true
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.25119403  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)


  Port Master Volume target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: true
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.25119403  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: true
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.25119403  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



16: Port Microphone (Audio Advantage SRM, Unknown Vendor, 6.0, Port Mixer
  Port MICROPHONE source port
    Controls[0]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)


  Port Master Volume target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



17: Port Microphone (Conexant High Defin, Unknown Vendor, 6.0, Port Mixer
  Port MICROPHONE source port
    Controls[0]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: true
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)


  Port Master Volume target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: true
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: true
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



18: Port SPDIF In (Audio Advantage SRM D, Unknown Vendor, 6.0, Port Mixer
  Port Master Volume source port
    Controls[0]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)


  Port Master Volume target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
```
I also see in a Tascam site pdf on your card it says in part:

_· The US-144's digital input will not be available if the clock mode in the control panel is set to "Internal". 
To use the digital input, set the clock mode to "Automatic” so the US-144 will clock to the external device._

You have your card set to Automatic, so digital is on. Set it to Internal to turn digital off, and see if that makes any difference.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

brucek said:


> I also see in a Tascam site pdf on your card it says in part:
> 
> _· The US-144's digital input will not be available if the clock mode in the control panel is set to "Internal".
> To use the digital input, set the clock mode to "Automatic” so the US-144 will clock to the external device._
> ...


I've tried setting it both ways; Internal and Automatic. Neither way works on the Vista configuration.

Here is the debug file from REW in my Vista configuration:



```
SoundCard Debug Data generated by Room EQ Wizard V4.11
Dated: Jun 27, 2008 10:02:11 AM
Input Device: Line In (TASCAM US-144)
Input: LINE_IN (Master Volume)
Input Volume: 0.000
Output Device: Speakers (TASCAM US-144)
Output: SPEAKER
Output Volume: 0.977
Output Mute: Off
Wave Volume: No control
Wave Mute: Off

0: Primary Sound Driver, Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Playback
  Line interface SourceDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    Controls[0]: FloatControl: Master Gain with current value: 0.0 dB (range: -80.0 - 6.0206)
    Controls[1]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: False
    Controls[2]: FloatControl: Balance with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: FloatControl: Pan with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)


  Line interface Clip supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



1: Speakers (TASCAM US-144), Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Playback
  Line interface SourceDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    Controls[0]: FloatControl: Master Gain with current value: 0.0 dB (range: -80.0 - 6.0206)
    Controls[1]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: False
    Controls[2]: FloatControl: Balance with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: FloatControl: Pan with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)


  Line interface Clip supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



2: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio), Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Playback
  Line interface SourceDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    Controls[0]: FloatControl: Master Gain with current value: 0.0 dB (range: -80.0 - 6.0206)
    Controls[1]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: False
    Controls[2]: FloatControl: Balance with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: FloatControl: Pan with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)


  Line interface Clip supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



3: Primary Sound Capture Driver, Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Capture
  Line interface TargetDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



4: Line In (TASCAM US-144), Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Capture
  Line interface TargetDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

LineUnavailableException when trying to open this line
    [no controls]



5: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio), Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Capture
  Line interface TargetDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



6: Java Sound Audio Engine, Sun Microsystems, 1.0, Software mixer and synthesizer
  Line interface SourceDataLine supporting 8 audio formats (max. 32 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  4: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)

LineUnavailableException when trying to open this line
    Controls[0]: FloatControl: Master Gain with current value: 0.0 dB (range: -80.0 - 13.9794)
    Controls[1]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: False
    Controls[2]: FloatControl: Pan with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: FloatControl: Sample Rate with current value: 44100.0 FPS (range: 0.0 - 48000.0)


  Line interface Clip supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of 0 to 4194304 bytes (max. 32 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  4: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)

    Controls[0]: FloatControl: Master Gain with current value: 0.0 dB (range: -80.0 - 13.9794)
    Controls[1]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: False
    Controls[2]: FloatControl: Pan with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: FloatControl: Sample Rate with current value: 44100.0 FPS (range: 0.0 - 48000.0)



7: Port Speakers (TASCAM US-144), Unknown Vendor, 6.0, Port Mixer
  Port SPEAKER target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.97656214  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: CD Audio Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.97656214  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.97656214  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



8: Port Speakers (Realtek High Definiti, Unknown Vendor, 6.0, Port Mixer
  Port SPEAKER target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: CD Audio Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



9: Port Line In (TASCAM US-144), Unknown Vendor, 6.0, Port Mixer
  Port LINE_IN source port
    Controls[0]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)


  Port Master Volume target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



10: Port Microphone (Realtek High Defini, Unknown Vendor, 6.0, Port Mixer
  Port MICROPHONE source port
    Controls[0]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.20920119  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)


  Port Master Volume target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.20920119  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: Master Volume Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.20920119  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
```


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It is strange that the debug utility is finding there is a Tascam line in volume control somewhere and it is set to zero, and also a master volume that is set to zero. If, with the input device, input, output device and output set to the Tascam, the boxes to control input and output volume can be selected then select them and make sure the volumes are set to 1.000.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

JohnM said:


> It is strange that the debug utility is finding there is a Tascam line in volume control somewhere and it is set to zero, and also a master volume that is set to zero. If, with the input device, input, output device and output set to the Tascam, the boxes to control input and output volume can be selected then select them and make sure the volumes are set to 1.000.


Like this ?

...still no output.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Weird, weird, weird.....

I'm assuming that the card also doesn't work with any applications such as Windows Media player, etc. I assume even Windows Sounds doesn't work (that you show muted).

In other words, this isn't specific to REW. The card simply does not work with Vista (as claimed by the company). 

I also assume, you have unloaded and then reloaded the Vista driver for the card.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

brucek said:


> Weird, weird, weird.....
> 
> I'm assuming that the card also doesn't work with any applications such as Windows Media player, etc. I assume even Windows Sounds doesn't work (that you show muted).
> 
> ...


No, the card doesn't work, or rather, Windows Media Player doesn't work with the card.

I never saw anything from Tascam about the card not working with Vista, but then, I intended from the beginning to use it with XP. It was only after realizing how loud the fan was in the XP laptop that I decided to transfer it all to my Vista laptop. 
The US-144 Resources page on the Tascam website shows drivers for XP and Vista, but does not differentiate between the two. I am running v1.11 for Windows 32-bit XP and 32-bit Vista, as shown in the window below, taken from the Tascam website's driver listings.









Where did you see that Vista was not supported ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Where did you see that Vista was not supported ?


hehe, I didn't. It was an assumption from a sample of one - you....... 

Now I want to see someone else use this card with Vista and make it work.....

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

brucek said:


> Now I want to see someone else use this card with Vista and make it work.....
> 
> brucek



Yeah...me too !


----------



## kjgarrison (Nov 17, 2007)

WELL??


----------

